# Let's play name that rubber bumper



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Left over parts, need help figuring out where they go. Let me know if you need more pics.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

if I were to guess, I would say they look like maybe they are radiator support mounts....i.e. the round ones look alot like the two round mounts at the bottom of the radiator, while the two recatangual ones look like they would go to the side or top of possibly a radiator.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

MR is prob correct. Need perspective to see how big they are. If small, look like door bumpers.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

They are big, I'll take a better pic. Not radiator or door bumpers.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

FlambeauHO said:


> They are big, I'll take a better pic. Not radiator or door bumpers.


To give us an idea of how big these pieces are, you ought to take a pic of them with something we know what the size is, i.e. a coin, or up against a ruler, etc.

The round one look like what Year One has listed as Trunk Lid Bumpers. But that would be for a '64'-'67 Model.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

The round ones may go on the rear bumper brackets. 
If memory serves me we took some rubber bumpers off of his 68 when we were painting the brackets. I will check when I get a chance, should be in a box somewhere marked.

Bill


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

FlambeauHO said:


> Left over parts, need help figuring out where they go. Let me know if you need more pics.


Both the square and the round rubber bumpers are for the rear bumper brackets.
























Bill


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks everybody! Your sons car is looking spectacular bill!


----------

